# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اگه از دیپلم تجربی بخواهیم دیپلم ریاضی بگیریم چه تعداد درس باید پاس کنیم؟

## Beau

سلام بچه ها
اگه هر دو تا نظام جدید باشن چه تعداد درسه ؟
و اینکه می تونیم همه رو یعنی درسهای دهم یازدهم و دوازدهم رو یه باره امتحان بدیم ؟
الان می شه همه رو دی امتحان داد؟
ممنون می شم هر چی از دیپلم مجدد می دونید برام بگید.

----------


## reza1401

واسه دیپلم مجدد معافیت باید داشته باشی.
واسه دیپلم ریاضی  دروس دوازدهم مثل  حسابان ۲ و هندسه ۳ و ریاضی گسسته و فیزیک ۳ رو که قطعا باید امتحان بدی.ولی باقی دروس دوازدهم چون با تجربی مشترکه نمیدونم نیازه بازم امتحانشون بدی یا نه.از آموزش و پرورش یکی از نواحی شهرتون تلفنی میتونی دقیقشو بپرسی.

----------

